# Over 70 medical



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Having reached three score years and ten I now find that I need an annual medical to drive a van 3500 tonnes or over my local GP wants to charge £70 to complete the form,is this a typical fee? any way to get it cheaper? The whole thing seems a farce whats the differance in driving 3500 and 3400 which you can do on a car licence,surely this medical should be aimed at larger goods vehicles and PSVs got enough expense as it is----grumpy old man mode grrrrrr


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

The answer is that the dividing line has to come somewhere and we will always be able to find a van that is 10kg under the limit and another that is 10kg over the limit. The question will always be why does only 20kg make so much difference? The answer is pure bad/good luck.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave,

You will need to pass the medical to drive vehicles OVER 3500kg. If your van is 3500kg you need not take the medical. 

It's every three years that you need the medical not annually.

Don


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Well the paperwork I have says between 3.5 & 7.5 so that includes 3.5,you must be below this figure, also re reading it does say submit D4 three yearly so thats better!


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I was quoted £180 by my GP who could not do the examination for 6 weeks after I had phoned for an appointment!

I needed my licence for a trip to France last summer and found a centre that undertook all sorts of medicals for driving. I only had to wait three days for an appointment. The charge? £35!

It was found at this medical that I had hypertension. It took my GP 3 months then to prescribe treatment for this. The DVLA 'pass mark' for blood pressure readings is systolic 200mmHg diastolic 100mmHg (200/100) which is considered by many to be too high. With medication my B/P is now well below these figures.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Look for your local lorry/bus driver training company and ask them who they use for medicals. Some have a visiting doctor once a month and the cost can be relatively low.

David


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Righto ,b16duv,thanks for the info.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

On my over 70's driving license I have cat B

"Motor vehicles with a MAM not exceeding 3500kg having not more than eight passenger seats with a trailer up to 750kg. Combinations of towing vehicles in category B and a trailer, where the MAM of the combination does not exceed 3500kg and the MAM of the trailer does not exceed the unladen mass of the towing vehicle"

See http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/DG_4022547

So as far as I'm concerned I can drive a vehicle of 3500kg.

Don


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

Dave757 said:


> Having reached three score years and ten I now find that I need an annual medical to drive a van 3500 tonnes or over my local GP wants to charge £70 to complete the form,is this a typical fee? any way to get it cheaper? The whole thing seems a farce whats the differance in driving 3500 and 3400 which you can do on a car licence,surely this medical should be aimed at larger goods vehicles and PSVs got enough expense as it is----grumpy old man mode grrrrrr


the fee for medical is the approx going rate for a gp to perform a medical examination for the dvla , as an hgv driver this has happened to me every 5 years from reaching the age of 45, and the dvla send the medical form with the renewal notice,

it does ensure there are no underlying illness that could affect your driving ,and also protect other road users from being in an accident with any driver which are unwell but doesnt realise it,


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Had my medicinal for the H.G.V /L.G.V last week at Birmingham tel 01902635952 cost £15.000. Dave


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Don,looks like you are right we can drive up to and including 3500,well thats that sorted ,pity mine is 3850!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Last time I needed my 5 yearly medical for my PSV licence I found these people: my GP charge was a lot more than £70.

http://www.doctorsonwheels.co.uk/

and these:-

http://www.driversmedicals.com/

Harvey


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*over 70 medical*

Hello, on completion of the medical do you have to send your licence away with the relevant paper work to the DVLA, or can you keep it until your 70th birthday? If it has to go it will mess up next years travel plans for me


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Not a direct answer to your question, but when I have had to renew my PSV entitlement I have to send the licence to the DVLA and they keep it for as much as three months, although sometimes more like four or five weeks.

One one occasion when I complained, they sent me another licence which did not include my PSV entitlement on it, so I had one to show in case needed.

This probably isn't much help but i think you could telephone the DVLA and ask them what the procedure is: I think there is a direct number for the medical licence dept.

Harvey


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dave757 said:


> Having reached three score years and ten I now find that I need an annual medical to drive a van 3500 tonnes or over my local GP wants to charge £70 to complete the form,is this a typical fee? any way to get it cheaper? The whole thing seems a farce whats the differance in driving 3500 and 3400 which you can do on a car licence,surely this medical should be aimed at larger goods vehicles and PSVs got enough expense as it is----grumpy old man mode grrrrrr


You can drive up to and including 3500kg and over that you will need the yearly medical if over 70 years of age, just as I would for my HGV when I reach 65 years of age.
I recently paid £98 for my medical


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Grath said:


> Dave757 said:
> 
> 
> > Having reached three score years and ten I now find that I need an annual medical to drive a van 3500 tonnes or over my local GP wants to charge £70 to complete the form,is this a typical fee? any way to get it cheaper? The whole thing seems a farce whats the differance in driving 3500 and 3400 which you can do on a car licence,surely this medical should be aimed at larger goods vehicles and PSVs got enough expense as it is----grumpy old man mode grrrrrr
> ...


It's a three yearly medical.  not one.

Don


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: over 70 medical*



smiler said:


> Hello, on completion of the medical do you have to send your licence away with the relevant paper work to the DVLA, or can you keep it until your 70th birthday? If it has to go it will mess up next years travel plans for me


 8O The medical report has a validity of 4 months maximum. Yes report and licence must be sent off. :wink:


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*over 70 medical*

Passionwagon thanks for your reply, if the licence goes with medical report does it mean you cannot drive as you are not in posession of it.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: over 70 medical*



smiler said:


> Passionwagon thanks for your reply, if the licence goes with medical report does it mean you cannot drive as you are not in posession of it.


If you have not passed 70 then your current licence is valid. 
I understand your concern because of the law giving you 5 days to present your licence.
Sending off the licence for any reason will mean you cannot produce it and the DVLA say 'expect 6 weeks for its return'. You tell the police where the licence is and there will not be a problem. For reassurance I always send my licence recorded delivery and keep the receipt with me. Remember the police will know whether or not you have a licence as they will already have accessed the DVLA database as to who owns and the driver details.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: over 70 medical*



smiler said:


> Passionwagon thanks for your reply, if the licence goes with medical report does it mean you cannot drive as you are not in posession of it.


Somewhere in the small print on the application / medical questionnaire it states that as long as DVLA have received a correct filled in form that you are still entitled to drive while they process the application.
I send mine by recorded delivery with a signature required and I keep photo copies of everything.
Hope that this helps.
Sorry that I said yearly earlier as that is what it is for the HGV medical after 65


----------

